# We have a little goo



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

keep us posted! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Do you think she will kid today?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure hope so. And they better be Darlin kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! I can't wait to see some "Darlin" kids!  Is that doe one of the does you brought to the Puyallup? She is very pretty!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That was her younger half sister at Puyallup.
HouseBoat is up eating hay, so I left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay Fro babies!!!! Good luck! and dont make us wait too long for pics!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! They must look really alike! Come on HouseBoat we wanna see those kids!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Any babies Nancy?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I just love threads like these..so exciting..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She nested for just a bit. Could still see them moving around. She better not make me sleep in the barn tonight.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Get your Cot ready and lots of blankets and maybe even some


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

2am


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, today, has to be today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies real soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what she gives you! Keep us posted!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay!!!! Man those babies sure have dropped! Wow! Goodluck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything new yet?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everytime I left last night she'd grunt like she's ready. Normally very aloof.
Finally put her with the herd at least for a few hours or so.
She's driving me nuts Im losing what little mind I had left.
Lori tonight its YOUR turn to sleep with her tonight!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. I feel your pain. What do you think she's got in there? Twins? Trips? It looks like she'll go really soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads she is a quad fool.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OOOOH. Cool! Good for her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , well , well , whats going on !!!!!! :scratch:
Maybe Nancy fell asleep , poor thing , she was up all night and day and night and day , lolol 

Hope everything is OK , prayers for a easy birth and healthy kids  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh duhhhhh , :doh: I didnt know you were saying she had quads , lol.
Congrats Nancy :hug: How is momma 

:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah, I want to sleep & she usually has quads but she hasnt delivered yet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ohhh , Im sorry , disregard


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Everytime I left last night she'd grunt like she's ready. Normally very aloof.
> Finally put her with the herd at least for a few hours or so.
> She's driving me nuts Im losing what little mind I had left.
> Lori tonight its YOUR turn to sleep with her tonight!


 I will be right over. :ROFL::ROFL:

I hope she goes soon for you, or I know where you are sleeping.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well??? Anything yet?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nancy :sigh:ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Somehow missed updating here but pics are on a new thread.
She had trip Bs, a gorgeous black n tan outside, the a trad & a tan on the 29th.


----------

